# MRV and Homenetwork



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I have an H23 and a HR24, LNB3 SWM and it works great. I "Broad Banded" both receivers with Cat 5 cable to my "2 WIRE" router and both receivers showed Network and Internet connected and worked OK.

After reading Doug Brott's "Enabling MRV using your Home Network" I sent the E-Mail per D. Brott's instructions and received a reply telling me what nice guy I am but I have to call 1-800 xx to get MRV.

I called DTV and started the process of finding someone that understood my request and thats not as easy as it sounds.

I told the CSR'S that many people have done what I'am asking and that should not be a problem.
I was told that my account has to show that the proper equipment was installed (DECCA) before MRV could be activated. 

I told the CSR that thru DBSTALK I knew of many CAT5 systems turned on and working but I was at a dead end.

I was told that I would get a call back later this week and DTV would add a DECCA to my H23 and activate the MRV. 

Sounds good to me but I still would like to know why Cat5 is not a option.

SSTV
since 94


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It should be an option, just be politely persistent.


----------



## yankeevert (May 17, 2008)

I have 3 DVRs connected to my router by cat5.I called DTV and asked what I needed to get MRV. She put me on hold and then came back and said I was ok to go.I have 2 HR21s and one HR20.In less than 2 minutes the system was working.I would call back again. You will eventually get someone to hook you up.I got it on my first try.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sstv said:


> Hi All
> I have an H23 and a HR24, LNB3 SWM and it works great. I "Broad Banded" both receivers with Cat 5 cable to my "2 WIRE" router and both receivers showed Network and Internet connected and worked OK.
> 
> After reading Doug Brott's "Enabling MRV using your Home Network" I sent the E-Mail per D. Brott's instructions and received a reply telling me what nice guy I am but I have to call 1-800 xx to get MRV.
> ...


Reply to the e-mail you received. It seems that sometimes the first reply is just the standard reply for those inquiring about MRV. In your reply, just reiterate that you want MRV enabled in the unsupported mode. You should get it that way.

You can also check your account on-line and see if the WHDVR service is available to be turned on. If you can do it that way, that's obviously the easiest way to take care of it.

- Merg


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I went through 3 CSR's on Monday night including the tech dpt. and they couldn't get it to turn on. So I used the email link yesterday afternoon and just received an email back saying it was activated. I'll have to verify that when I get home tonight though.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> I went through 3 CSR's on Monday night including the tech dpt. and I couldn't they couldn't get it to turn on. So I used the email link yesterday afternoon and just received an email back saying it was activated. I'll have to verify that when I get home tonight though.


Yup. E-mail is the best way to get this done now.

- Merg


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
Thanks for all the replies. The CSR said that the H23 Decca would be no charge, I think I will go with the Decca.

SSTV
since 94


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sstv said:


> Hi All
> Thanks for all the replies. The CSR said that the H23 Decca would be no charge, I think I will go with the Decca.
> 
> SSTV
> since 94


Just be aware that if you decide to go with using DECA on the H23 and the internal DECA on the HR24, you will not have Internet access for the receivers unless you also hook up a Broadband DECA. This would require another coax connected to the SWM splitter (you could just split the cable behind one of the receivers) and you would also connect the BB DECA to a ethernet cable that goes back to your router.

- Merg


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Just be aware that if you decide to go with using DECA on the H23 and the internal DECA on the HR24, you will not have Internet access for the receivers unless you also hook up a Broadband DECA. This would require another coax connected to the SWM splitter (you could just split the cable behind one of the receivers) and you would also connect the BB DECA to a ethernet cable that goes back to your router.
> 
> - Merg


Merg is describing the Cinema Connection Kit http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993/~/directv-cinema™-connection-kit

When ordering Whole Home DVR, it should be requested and also noted on your order found in your Directv account.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

armchair said:


> Merg is describing the Cinema Connection Kit http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993/~/directv-cinema™-connection-kit
> 
> When ordering Whole Home DVR, it should be requested and also noted on your order found in your Directv account.


It sounds like the OP is not really getting the official Whole Home DVR upgrade. I think the CSR is just shipping the OP a DECA since they have only a HR24 and H23 so they can use MRV.

If they want to get Internet access without ordering the WHDVR upgrade (which would be $199), the OP can order a Broadband DECA via ebay for about $20.

- Merg


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

The Merg said:


> It sounds like the OP is not really getting the official Whole Home DVR upgrade. I think the CSR is just shipping the OP a DECA since they have only a HR24 and H23 so they can use MRV.
> 
> If they want to get Internet access without ordering the WHDVR upgrade (which would be $199), the OP can order a Broadband DECA via ebay for about $20.
> 
> - Merg


Understood; DIY instructions would be necessary.

I was offering its proper name, just in case it wasn't DIY. :grin:


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

The Merg said:


> It sounds like the OP is not really getting the official Whole Home DVR upgrade. I think the CSR is just shipping the OP a DECA since they have only a HR24 and H23 so they can use MRV.
> 
> If they want to get Internet access without ordering the WHDVR upgrade (which would be $199), the OP can order a Broadband DECA via ebay for about $20.
> 
> - Merg


Hi All
Merg is correct, no internet. I tried the internet thing and did not use it enough to justify the hookup. Hooking up a deca to the H23 is very straight 
forward and I have reset the HR24 to turn its deca back on so everything should be good to go.

SSTV


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sstv said:


> Hi All
> Merg is correct, no internet. I tried the internet thing and did not use it enough to justify the hookup. Hooking up a deca to the H23 is very straight
> forward and I have reset the HR24 to turn its deca back on so everything should be good to go.
> 
> SSTV


Just to let you know of some of the benefits of connecting to the Internet/home network are:

- Ordering PPV via remote without the need of a phone line connected
- TV Apps
- VOD
- MediaShare
- DirecTV2PC app

If none of that interests you, then you'll be fine without the BB DECA.

- Merg


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

sstv said:


> Hi All
> Merg is correct, no internet. I tried the internet thing and did not use it enough to justify the hookup. Hooking up a deca to the H23 is very straight
> forward and I have reset the HR24 to turn its deca back on so everything should be good to go.
> 
> SSTV





The Merg said:


> Just to let you know of some of the benefits of connecting to the Internet/home network are:
> 
> - Ordering PPV via remote without the need of a phone line connected
> - TV Apps
> ...


Or now that YOu've got the whole home dvr on your account you can unplug the deca and go back to connecting via Cat5 to your 2wire router. Set up networking with static ips and you're good to go.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
The DECA went from free to $50 when DTV called back. I said thanks but no thanks and the CSR said my system could be activated if I should change my mind.

I rehooked up the CAT5 cables to the "2 WIRE" router, called DTV and told them to turn it on and now everything is working just great. It took awhile but its worth it.

SSTV
since 94


----------

